# Clerical Officer Panel - Galway



## Suse (30 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know what the situation is with the Galway panel at the moment. I spoke to PAS this moring and all they can tell me is what number I am in order of merit and that they are awaiting suitable vacancies to arrise.

Anyone know anything more on this? 

Seems to be dragging, this panel was started back in October and if I don't get out of this present job I'll go nuts  !!!!!!!

Thanks,


----------



## beautfan (30 Jan 2008)

HSE or County Council - what number were you?


----------



## Suse (30 Jan 2008)

county council or garda - i'm lead to believe. I'm 11th on the panel.


----------



## beautfan (30 Jan 2008)

I didn't know they shared panels but maybe they do now.

I think 11 clerical officers leaving their jobs before the end of the year in Galway is slim in my opinion.


----------



## Suse (30 Jan 2008)

thanks for your not so helpful opinion !




beautfan said:


> I didn't know they shared panels but maybe they do now.
> 
> I think 11 clerical officers leaving their jobs before the end of the year in Galway is slim in my opinion.


----------



## beautfan (30 Jan 2008)

It might not seem helpful but if you're banking on this job to get out of the one you're in you might need to start looking elsewhere.  I work in the HSE which is an altogether bigger orgainistaion and I can tell the chances of 11 clerical officers being appointed this year is slim to nil.


----------



## Suse (30 Jan 2008)

Why do you assume that i must wait for 11 clerical officers to resign before i would be placed? That is not what I said in my OP.

PAS have advised that 35 new posts are to be created in the galway region for both garda stations and the county council. This has also been documented in the national press.

There wasn't really much point in you repling to my post when you have no idea what you are talking about  

Perhaps you should go back through it and you might understand this time what help I was looking for, it certainly wasn't an ill-informed guess!


----------



## beautfan (30 Jan 2008)

suse - I do know what I'm talking about as I came through the panel system.

ou did say "I spoke to PAS this moring and all they can tell me is what number I am in order of merit and that they are awaiting suitable vacancies to arrise" 

this contradicts 
"35 new posts are to be created in the galway region for both garda stations and the county council"  

This is my last word on this issue except for - glad it not here you getting a job here.


----------



## Satanta (30 Jan 2008)

Suse said:


> There wasn't really much point in you repling to my post when you have no idea what you are talking about


It worries me that someone with the attitude shown above can place 11th on one of these panels. 

Please follow posting guidlines and avoid attacking individual posters ("you have no idea what you are talking about") and focus future efforts on posts. Please do take into account when people are making an effort to assist you, attacking them isn't the best course of action. (The chances of beneficial input from other posters greatly drops)


----------



## Killter (26 Feb 2008)

Eh, I think people we're trying to help you there.


----------



## sandrat (27 Feb 2008)

are those 35 posts guaranteed to be CO posts. Surely some of them would be at higher grades. I've been 2nd on a panel before and only gotten called just before the year was up. There are no guarantees that 11th will be given a job during the life of a panel. Is it a a 1 or 2 year panel?


----------



## eileen alana (27 Feb 2008)

beautfan said:


> It might not seem helpful but if you're banking on this job to get out of the one you're in you might need to start looking elsewhere. I work in the HSE which is an altogether bigger orgainistaion and I can tell the chances of 11 clerical officers being appointed this year is slim to nil.


 

Beautfan - Can you tell me if the the recruitment ban which was enforced  by the HSE in the latter months of 2007 is it still in place?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Feb 2008)

Satanta said:


> Please follow posting guidlines and avoid attacking individual posters ("you have no idea what you are talking about") and focus future efforts on posts. Please do take into account when people are making an effort to assist you, attacking them isn't the best course of action. (The chances of beneficial input from other posters greatly drops)



Well said Satanta.

This is not the first time that Suse has shown attitude and its not the first time either that the question has been asked.


----------



## sandrat (27 Feb 2008)

27th on the panel and now 11th where there are 35 positions. I reckon all 35 are not COs. Makes it even less likely you will be called.


----------



## becky (28 Feb 2008)

The ban has been lifted but very strict controls are now in place.


----------



## buzybee (1 Mar 2008)

You shouldn't bank on being called for this job, as you may be waiting a long time.  I am 1st on a HSE panel, got notified of this last June 2007 and I still have not been called.  In the meantime I have got a Clerical Officer job with another organisation.

If you really hate your current job, try to get another job now, as opposed to waiting for the Clerical Officer job.


----------

